# Froggin !



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Took the girls out for a lil froggin, kinda tough grabbing em, so we lost more than we caught, good times though!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like y'all caught enough for dinner. Nice !


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice catch


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> .....kinda tough grabbing em, .....
> View attachment 338522


Do you actually grab them to catch them? When I was at kid we went frogg'in with a cane pole and a red tipped hook on a line. Does anyone else still do it that way?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Do you actually grab them to catch them? When I was at kid we went frogg'in with a cane pole and a red tipped hook on a line. Does anyone else still do it that way?


My dad told me stories of how they used cane pole and a hook with a piece if red ribbon tied to it.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

marmidor said:


> My dad told me stories of how they used cane pole and a hook with a piece if red ribbon tied to it.


Yessir, drives them crazy!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Flounderpounder said:


> Yessir, drives them crazy!


Get it within 6 or so inches...that 'ol tongue comes out and sucks that fly right in...booommm!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Do you actually grab them to catch them? When I was at kid we went frogg'in with a cane pole and a red tipped hook on a line. Does anyone else still do it that way?


Ya, we just grab em, we definitely could score a lil more often if we used a gig. 

I have heard of catching the way you describe, but ive never tried it.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

good catch. where did u launch?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Get it within 6 or so inches...that 'ol tongue comes out and sucks that fly right in...booommm!!


 Yeppers!
We always used a 5 gallon bucket with a sheet of visqueen over the top with a slit it in.
That way as we got more than we wanted, we could through back the smaller to grow up. And free up room for more bigger ones.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Jase would be proud of your girls, far superior frog hunters than Willie...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

tibiasterrible said:


> good catch. where did u launch?


private launch at end of my road (Prescott Drive off 613)


----------

